# cortisone injection



## jhack (Jun 2, 2009)

Code J0810 has been deleted and there is no code to replace it. I found it's inclusive to the injection (20600-20610) Is this correct?


----------



## linda h jones (Jun 2, 2009)

jhack said:


> Code J0810 has been deleted and there is no code to replace it. I found it's inclusive to the injection (20600-20610) Is this correct?



Look at J1020-30-40 in the HCPS book.


----------

